# Going to pick up some Beethoven...



## Azathoth

Any recommendations? I'm broke so the only Beethoven I own is/are (English grammar is confusing...) two quartets and the Fifth and Seventh Symphonies. I get as much as I can off the radio but I'm finally going to have some money so I want to increase what I own.

This doesn't help much since it's Beethoven but I'm looking for something really narrative. Ideally something a little stormier, a lot of happy symphonic stuff gets on my nerves for some reason.

I know you can't really go wrong with Beethoven but since I'm broke, I want to make sure it's something that I'll be able to listen to nonstop until I scrape together the spare funds.

On that note, given that I won't be able to afford to upgrade, should I get two mediocre recordings -quantity- or one good one -quality-? 

My mom and sister have decided to try and drop a few pounds, and they're hippies, so I've had to pick between food and music for a while. Just found a dollar store that sells food without mold, so now my priorities are straight again and I can get music.

I haven't heard anything new in so long that I think I can put up with organic walnut butter on sprout bread and a thermos full of soymilk if it means I can feed my mind.


----------



## opus67

Late quartets...really melancholic chamber stuff.


----------



## ChamberNut

Also, you could get a collection of 3 or 4 of his piano sonatas. There are many out there.

A CD with 2 of his piano concertos, including the 5th "Emperor".

or

Violin Concerto w/ the 2 Romances for violin and orchestra.

or

Eroica 3rd symphony or the 9th symphony (both must haves).


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

When going though a rough financial patch, don't forget the resources of your local library. It gives you the option of auditioning works that you may wish to consider buying later. Two words of caution.... first, don't listen to the work _too_ much, especially if you check out an "ultra-budget" offering. Our natural tendency is to prefer the sounds attendant on our first hearings, and it can stunt one's appreciation of a work if we exit the gate with a preference for the "Radio Orchestra of Lower Slabovia" performance. Secondly (and this goes hand in hand with the first) _trust your instincts!_

Fortunately, there is less correlation between a the price of a recording and its quality than ever before. A careful shopper can find overpriced renditions and budget gems with regularity. Furthermore (living where you live), you can trim costs even more via the "new/used CD shop" scene. You might even actually stumble upon one of the few places in America that employs sales clerks with passable knowledge of Classical Music!

Here's something you and your mother can agree on. Ask her to sing the end of Jefferson Airplane's _White Rabbit_ for you. It ends with the chorus "Feed your head... feed your head."

Big digression... "Azathoth"= ---- Lovecraft fan?!


----------



## Frasier

Orchestral: for slow Beethoven, go for Klemperer.
For fast, go for Karajan.

Klemperer's often slower renditions are often far deeper reaching, like in the 4th, 6th, and more so the 9th. Sometimes they're annoying - like the way he dawdles through the scherzo of the 5th...you're half expecting it to come to a standstill at every rallentando. For the 5th, I'd go for Karajan.

As for choral/operatic, I err toward Klemperer.

But it's horses for courses, as they say.


----------



## opus67

Frasier said:


> Klemperer's often slower renditions are often far deeper reaching, like in the 4th, 6th, and more so the 9th. Sometimes they're annoying - like the way he dawdles through the scherzo of the 5th...you're half expecting it to come to a standstill at every rallentando. For the 5th, I'd go for Karajan.
> 
> As for choral/operatic, I err toward Klemperer.
> 
> But it's horses for courses, as they say.


I haven't heard any, but based on reviews, I think Walter would qualify for "slow" Beethoven. His 4 and 6 with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## zlya

For flat out passion, I'd recommend the middle quartets, particularly Razumovsky. As I mention in another post, my favorite recording remains the Emerson Quartet.


----------



## Saturnus

Late and middle quartets (if you don't have time, take only 'Quartetto Serioso' and the last one) 
Symphonies no. 3, 4 & 9
Oboe trio & Violin Sonatas no. 6 (they are not stormy, but good and melancholy)

For excellent but cheap symphonie cycle I insist Herbert Blomstedt with the Dresden Staatskapel, I can't get enough of recommending that one.


----------



## Azathoth

I found a copy of the Third earlier, and the quartets I have are #2 and #3, labelled 'Razumovsky.' I guess I have some good taste 



> Big digression... "Azathoth"= ---- Lovecraft fan?!


 Yep, and proud of it.


----------



## Morigan

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Our natural tendency is to prefer the sounds attendant on our first hearings, and it can stunt one's appreciation of a work if we exit the gate with a preference for the "Radio Orchestra of Lower Slabovia" performance.


*rofl!!* That sounds like an average Naxos recording.


----------



## Leporello87

^^^
So true!! I just laughed out loud at this Lower Slabovia bit, and now everyone in the office thinks I'm crazy...

For Azathoth: I would highly recommend the 4th Piano Concerto. It's sublime, and in a very different vein from the 5th Concerto.


----------



## Rondo

As afore mentioned, the late quartets are a must-have. The late sonatas are as well (Opus 111 is a classic!). 

As far as others, check out Wellington's Victory (Op. 91), and Choral Fantasy in C (Op. 80).


----------



## Handel

Symphonies nos 2 and 3
All of his piano trios.


----------



## Rondo

Handel said:


> Symphonies nos 2 and 3
> All of his piano trios.


Ah, yes! Nos. 2 and 3 are great early symphonies. Another one, which is often more ignored is the 4th. The second movement of that sym has an almost heart-beat-like motif that is sublime!


----------



## Amy

The last movement of the second symphony is musical perfection...I also definately recommend the 'Creatures of Prometheus' overture- very powerful and characteristically Beethovenesque to the core!


----------



## JesseX

I recommend the Brilliant classics box covering the complete symphonies by Herbert Blomstedt and the Dredsen Staatekapelle. That is an absolute must. There is also a cheap box containing both the Blomstedt recordings as well as two discs of piano concerts. That is a real treat, seven discs for a nickel. This stuff is available in Europe and might be more expensive overseas.


----------



## Rondo

I just ordered the Sixth Symphony by Walter/Columbia on SACD. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Nonny

You could download Manchester Camerata's live recording of the 4th Symphony. It's only the first movement, but it's free, so better than nothing. Check out www.manchestercamerata.com. Their CD of Symphonies 2&5 are great to and only £5.


----------



## daytrip202

For a great Beethoven work that is very passionate and dramatic, I really reccomend the Missa Solemnis. Although a vocal work, it is certainly symphonic as well. The best recordign I have heard is Gardiner's. 

Also, be sure to checkout the beethoven recordings by David Zinman and the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra. The whole symphony set is available for around $20. They also have released the concertos, overtures, and the Missa Solemnis. All are great recordings, and very low priced. Some of the best investments I have ever made.


----------



## ChamberNut

daytrip202 said:


> Also, be sure to checkout the beethoven recordings by David Zinman and the Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra. The whole symphony set is available for around $20.


Thanks for that info, daytrip. I have the Schumann symphonies with David Zinman and the Zurich Tonhalle, and absolutely love it! Highly recommended for both performance and sound.


----------



## terotero

Add Raszumovsky quartets, Acheducke and Ghost trios.
Also don't forget Jochum as a good symphony interperter


----------



## RebLem

I highly recommend the Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland Orch set of the Beethoven Piano Concerti. I think when it comes to the PCs, you will find a plurality of knowledgeable people who will tell you its the best of the sets. If you have some money left over, get the Grumiaux/Galleira recording of the Violin Concerto.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Rondo said:


> Ah, yes! Nos. 2 and 3 are great early symphonies. Another one, which is often more ignored is the 4th. The second movement of that sym has an almost heart-beat-like motif that is sublime!


I noticed that as well - and how about the 'flame' in the adagio of the 1st movement? I think the Coriolan overture also has that heartbeat motif, right at the end.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Going to pick up some Beethoven...

*
Wouldja get me some oranges, bread, and milk while you're out?

Two LvB sets I would concentrate on first, if I were you. :tiphat:

View attachment 25075
View attachment 25076


----------



## Vaneyes

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I noticed that as well - and how about the 'flame' in the adagio of the 1st movement? I think the Coriolan overture also has that heartbeat motif, right at the end.


He may answer...his last post is August 2012.

Less chance for the OP. 2009.


----------

